# Autumn LTZ RS Picture Thread



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I like to take pictures of my Cruze, so I thought I'd start one thread for them instead of posting individual ones and since there's not just a general discussion thread.

I parked in a different spot at work today, because they were supposed to be doing work on the sidewalk near the door, but I guess they decided not to with the rain. So I parked farther away anyway, and next to a nice, clean looking Malibu. The Malibu has a temporary plate, and I hadn't seen it there before, so it must be new to this person (I think it's used though).

While I do really like the Cruze, I do really like the looks of the Malibu as well, especially the LED taillights on the LTZ.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the color reminds me of the "*Turbine Bronze*" color that my '67 Barracuda was.


Yes! Autumn looks to be just a little bit more red, but not by much.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I went out today with the idea of doing a photo shoot with the Cruze. I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. I have no relation to the house/buildings in the pictures- it was all on common property in a local neighborhood. I also took a driving video today, but I don't know how to resize the video in order to upload it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow, great photos man (wiping away drool)!!! Thanks for sharing with us!! Great location/background choices as well!! As soon as you figure out how to make the video work, make sure you put it up. Make sure you enter for september's COTM!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I am.. forever jealous of states with the "no front license plate required" legislation... *sigh*


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...what kind/brand of camera are you using?


Canon EOS REBEL T1i. I alternated between all three of my lenses, the 10-22mm, 20-55mm, and 55-120mm. Most pictures seemed to come out better with the 55-120, if I could shoot that far away. The ones with the lighthouse in the background (that show more of the lighthouse) were shot from probably 75-100 yards away, up on top of a stone retaining wall/landscaping. The ones with the pond in the background were shot from across the street from that, and up onto the grass there maybe 10' or so (which was just an empty/for sale lot).


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice ride and photos. My only critique for your photos, "less is more". 

Pick a handful that you love and just upload those. Several shots of the same angle/location takes away from your best shots. Among were the full car on grass, close up of "cruze" and spoiler with soft back ground, quarter front with full windmill (not the one where car looks small) and the "cruze" pinstripe.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice pics...


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Mick said:


> Nice ride and photos. My only critique for your photos, "less is more".
> 
> Pick a handful that you love and just upload those. Several shots of the same angle/location takes away from your best shots. Among were the full car on grass, close up of "cruze" and spoiler with soft back ground, quarter front with full windmill (not the one where car looks small) and the "cruze" pinstripe.


+1 It takes quite a few pictures of the same thing to get 1 really good one, but you don't want to "dilute" the quality of the good one by showing all of the others that aren't quite as good.

Otherwise, your pics are great, and your car looks good. I'm still undecided on the color, it really depends on the light. I've seen it in light that makes that color look crap brown, and in the sunlight where there are some golds and reds in it. Over all it looks good, and isn't as common as the blue I have.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Lol, to think how much I cut down the total from what I actually took! I should have cut down even more though, but I didn't know if there'd be people who would then want to see more/details. So I just went ahead and put them all up. I did try to pick out my favorites for the COTM submission though (and I'm not sure why they posted funny over there).



Beachernaut said:


> +1 It takes quite a few pictures of the same thing to get 1 really good one, but you don't want to "dilute" the quality of the good one by showing all of the others that aren't quite as good.
> 
> Otherwise, your pics are great, and your car looks good. I'm still undecided on the color, it really depends on the light. I've seen it in light that makes that color look crap brown, and in the sunlight where there are some golds and reds in it. Over all it looks good, and isn't as common as the blue I have.


I agree, the color does really change a lot depending on lighting. I don't know what it is, but the salesman pointed it out to me when I picked it up. The color on the LTZ/2LT looks more red/gold and the same color on an LS/1LT looks more brown. I'm not sure why that is, but I never had it next to one of those to compare side by side. It certainly looked different between on the black pavement vs. the grass. It seems to me that it looks more red 99% of the time.

BTW, the thing in the background there was a 'fake' lighthouse, not a windmill. There was a lake behind the bushes, but unfortunately there was no good place to park by it. While there, I discovered that the lighthouse is actually the entrance to the neighborhood marina there, because people walked in and out of the door there and came out the other side. I don't know if it would be possible to have someone permit me access to the top of that, but I think it would have made some great pictures from above. The person working at the marketing office right there left for the day shortly after I got there, so I couldn't ask.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

One other thing I thought of, the color did change slightly after I photoshopped these a little. I don't know how to do much in that, but I think I helped them a little. It made it look a little more orange, I think.

One thing I noticed in a few pictures, is the Cruze seems to have a strong Volkswagen resemblance. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah when I first got mine everyone thought it was either vw or bmw.

That's what I meant by wind mill lol
You see I have A.D.D. so by the time I got to that part of my post, I could really go for ice cream right now.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I like to take pictures of my Cruze, so I thought I'd start one thread for them instead of posting individual ones and since there's not just a general discussion thread.


Those are really great shots... though I agree with the less is more, it's hard not add the creative ones with the just the car ones so it ends up being more, but for good reason. Anyway thanks for sharing... love the Windmill shots best. Oh & dressing the tires for the next shot is a must IMO... need to get that showroom look, for the not in the showroom environment. :eusa_clap:


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome pics!.. Love the color! same as mine .. That trim line you got did it come already or did you install it after?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

TechCruzer said:


> Those are really great shots... though I agree with the less is more, it's hard not add the creative ones with the just the car ones so it ends up being more, but for good reason. Anyway thanks for sharing... love the Windmill shots best. Oh & dressing the tires for the next shot is a must IMO... need to get that showroom look, for the not in the showroom environment. :eusa_clap:


Believe it or not, they are dressed! I just didn't take the stuff with me and did drive some. I washed it the night before, and shined the tires at the same time, and then put maybe 20 miles on it before the pics (mostly to get to that location and the other place I was going). I agree though, they would look better if they popped out as darker black though. I think the editing in Photoshop made them appear lighter/not as shiny as they really were.



leo18_rod said:


> Awesome pics!.. Love the color! same as mine .. That trim line you got did it come already or did you install it after?


I had it installed at the dealer! They had another Cruze there with it already (an LS that I guess they were trying to market differently), and I really liked it. I arranged to have it put on when I signed the papers/took delivery, but then I had to bring it back about a week later because the pinstripe guy was booked out that far. I'm not sure if it's an official GM part or not. I went ahead and let them put it on so they can cover any issues if it starts to peel.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Cruzed into four digits tonight:


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Cruzed into four digits tonight:


 :eusa_clap:

LOL... I've missed every one of my milestone mileages since my 1st 1000. I guess I should pay better attention... just hit 11,000 earlier this week. :th_coolio:


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

awesome pics!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

TechCruzer said:


> :eusa_clap:
> 
> LOL... I've missed every one of my milestone mileages since my 1st 1000. I guess I should pay better attention... just hit 11,000 earlier this week. :th_coolio:


I probably would have missed this if I were going to work today, but I had to take something over to FedEx last night, and I rolled over just before I got home. Much easier to achieve the milestone on a subdivision street vs. stop and go traffic on the highway!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

View attachment 7663


I was at Sam's Club tonight (with my mom though, so not with my Cruze), and look what I spotted! It looks like an exact twin! It has those little VIN stickers in the back door windows, so I think it must be a rental. Plus, it was Tennessee plated!

I lol'd at the parking job though...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lo and behold! It's your doppelganger!

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> View attachment 7663
> 
> 
> I was at Sam's Club tonight (with my mom though, so not with my Cruze), and look what I spotted! It looks like an exact twin! It has those little VIN stickers in the back door windows, so I think it must be a rental. Plus, it was Tennessee plated!
> ...


Haha, whats wrong with the parking job? He/she is just showing the left side of the parking space a little more lovin' , lol!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Haha, whats wrong with the parking job? He/she is just showing the left side of the parking space a little more lovin' , lol!


lol, it was a good 2' over the left side line, and with that curb there, they must not have much of a physical handicap as it was tight to get in/out there!


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Canon EOS REBEL T1i. I alternated between all three of my lenses, the 10-22mm, 20-55mm, and 55-120mm.


That's a nice camera and some very nice glass. I have a Nikon D7000 and a few lenses. I mostly use a Nikkor 18-200 f3.5-5.6 VR. For the problem of having to be so far away, have you looked at the Tamron 18-270? It's an excellent lens. I had one for a few years. I'm a drag racing photographer, I found it focused a bit too slow for what I was shooting. But for things sitting still or moving less than 150MPH it's a great lens. 
Enjoying this thread, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks! I can't say it was really a problem being far away, it was just farther than I'm used to. I liked the way the pictures came out at a ~100mm vs. a wider angle, because the car didn't look distorted in a bad way by doing that.


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Thanks! I can't say it was really a problem being far away, it was just farther than I'm used to. I liked the way the pictures came out at a ~100mm vs. a wider angle, because the car didn't look distorted in a bad way by doing that.


18mm with a crop sensor, as we both have, is like 27mm on a film camera. It won't distort. Once you get below that you start to get the fisheye effect. In any case, if you get the itch to buy another lens (all photographers know that itch) consider the Tamron 18-270. For the money, it's the best walking around lens.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Since I chose the Autumn Metallic, I always wanted to go out and get some pictures with the fall colors. They started changing not too long ago, and by the time they started getting vibrant and plentiful, our weather has turned. Like today- it's about 50 and sprinkling/raining heavier now. It's tough during the week because once I get home from work, I have limited time before it starts getting too dark for good pics.

I needed to go fill up today, so after I did that, I wandered around a little (20 some miles in a 5 mile radius!) trying to find good places to take pics. I didn't take too many, and the ones I did take didn't do too much for me- the camera didn't focus right on a couple, etc. But here they are, and indeed less is more. I apologize for the lack of fresh tire shine too, but since I planned to venture down some dirt roads for this anyway, I figured that wouldn't mix well.




































































































This was the Cruze's first time down a dirt road, but I went really slow and managed to not get any dirt on it!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice pics.


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

tbh i really disliked the autumn metallic color when i saw it in the showroom... i opted for the blue topaz. i've seen a few autumn's out on the road & im actually jealous i didn't pick that color instead  

& sunline your pictures are really nice, they look so professional! more pictures of your car than i've ever had of myself ;P


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Man! Really nice photos Sunline! I want to do these type of pics with my cruze when I finally get to purchase it! My favorite ones are the 6th and the 1st pic but they all look awesome! Keep em comin'.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Man! Really nice photos Sunline! I want to do these type of pics with my cruze when I finally get to purchase it! My favorite ones are the 6th and the 1st pic but they all look awesome! Keep em comin'.


I agree, I like the first one too. Unfortunately, the camera focused on the branch hanging in the foreground and not on the car, and I didn't notice that until after I got home and looked at them. So it looks good smaller, but in full size, it isn't print quality...


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Love that color it has really grown on me from the first time I saw it. Nice pics.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Saw this on my way into work this morning, an exact twin!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hahaha, Nice! Just wondering what Cruze owners do when they past each other on the road? Even though I dont own one yet, when i pass one on the road now I always look at the driver and want to give a thumbs up or something but don't b/c they likely wouldnt know why. Hahaha


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know of anything that Cruze owners do when passing, but I wouldn't mind something. I think the problem is, so many people just don't care. I know three friends with Cruzes, and I think only one cares a little about what it is, even though I don't think any of them would be involved in a forum like this. 

Last night, I was browsing around a G8 forum a little bit because I saw a spotless and shiny Metallic Gray G8 on my way home that had a G8 owners forum sticker on the window, in a color matched to the car. I got curious if that forum offered stickers specifically matched to the car, so I looked them up. I never did find anything about the stickers, but I saw their local chapter forums. They had an ongoing thread about G8 spottings all around southeast Michigan, quite a few of which ended up in another member claiming it was them. Turns out a lot of them have been getting together on a local hangout road, Woodward (aka the home of the Woodward Dream Cruise) every week. I thought that was so great. The G8 is much rarer than the Cruze though.

On a side note, I walked out this afternoon, only to discover a couple other Cruzes creeping, a Black Granite LT RS and a Black Granite LS:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, cruze owners should do something, lol! Yeah, I remember running into the owner of the summit white ltz that's in my town and unfortunately it was a middle aged woman who worked at the hair dresser. I reluctantly approached her after finding out she was the owner and tried to inform her about Cruzetalk. She kinda looked at me (26 year old - black male) like I was crazy, hahaha! She likely never even checked the site out but whatever, her loss!

All Cruzetalk members should be sent a CruzeTalk.com window decal if they so desire. I think these decals could really help get more traffic on this forum, even if its initially because they come/join because they have experienced an issue with their cruze. I think cruze owners having the cruzetalk.com window decals could also help get cruze owners of a certain town or city together to start having meets because they could begin to communicate and find each other on here and then plan cruze meets which will begin to motivate others in other towns, cities, and states.

Do you or others know how forum members can get the Cruzetalk.com window decals?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

lol, I hear ya. One of my friends has a silver ECO, which was the first Cruze I ever rode in, just over a year ago now. He has a personal car as well, but the Cruze is his work car. They bought him an economical expenses paid car because he travels around to work on the programming of cell phone towers at a moments notice. Another one has a silver LTZ (I think non-RS), but I haven't seen hers since we were back at school. She commented on my Facebook posts and helped throughout my purchase decision, but she admitted she really didn't like the turbo lag thing and may consider a lease pull-ahead at some point. I did message her back with the plug gap/resonator delete mods, and even offered to do them for her, but she said she'd let me know if her uncle could do it for her. I haven't heard back since... Another friend said he has and loves his Cruze, and since he works at a green energy type company, I suspect he has an ECO.

I did ask for a Cruzetalk decal- there was a thread on it in one of the sub forums here. All you have to do is post like 6 or 8 pics of your Cruze in your profile's garage and then you're eligible. Last I knew, the site admin was sending them to the printer this week. So we'll see if it arrives sometime. I would love to have two to put them on the small back door windows like that guy had the G8 stickers. But at this point, even one would be great!


----------



## Daren12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice pictures mate. I have just purchased a Holden Cruze SRIV which is the equivalent to your LTZ RS. Although I am trying to change the badges and emblems to Chevrolet not Holden. But not having much luck.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Aw, I love the Holden front end!! The trunk badge shouldn't be hard once you can find the part, but the front end is completely different. I imagine you'd have to get a whole new bumper/front clip to make it work. Good luck with getting all the parts to you. What color do you have?


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

awesome pictures man!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I took the (clean and shined) Cruze out for more pictures this early evening right after I got home. I really liked my last pictures here, but the best angle, front angled view, came out blurry and focused on a tree branch instead. So I wanted to go back to redo them before all the leaves are gone. I've yet to edit all of them, but here's a sneak peak:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow!

My favorite thus far, in fact...









For inspiration, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

Great pics! Those fall colors is an awesome backdrop for your ride. Two thumbs up!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> Wow!
> 
> My favorite thus far, in fact...
> 
> ...


Oh I don't mind at all. Is that your computer monitor? I could email you a larger one if you'd like. I did the same on my work computer by pulling it from Facebook, and the quality just isn't there for a background pic. I'm going to email myself a bigger one tonight.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Buckshot said:


> Great pics! Those fall colors is an awesome backdrop for your ride. Two thumbs up!


Quite appropriate for an Autumn Cruze!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Quite appropriate for an Autumn Cruze!


Nice pics I'm a little jealous on how you keep your Cruze so clean and that incredible shine on it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I've never had my own new car before, so I intend to keep it looking better than the day I took delivery for as long as I can.

I think I do need to look into a better wax though. What I used isn't bad, but it isn't very smooth feeling. At least the water beads off nicely though. On a side note, it rained HARD this late morning today, thunder and everything. I walk out after work and while there were a few puddles here and there, the Cruze looked like it was just washed! Not a single water spot anywhere. I guess that's the benefit of parking in the shadow of the building in the sunny afternoon!


----------



## jahrasta (May 31, 2012)

my 
cruze


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jahrasta said:


> my
> cruze


That's a unique color combo- I like it. It's subtle enough to not stand out too much, but it's different at the same time!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Oh I don't mind at all. Is that your computer monitor? I could email you a larger one if you'd like. I did the same on my work computer by pulling it from Facebook, and the quality just isn't there for a background pic. I'm going to email myself a bigger one tonight.


It actually looks good on the screen, didn't distort at all. We don't have that season here in AZ so it's a relaxing pic.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's a few from today. They didn't turn out as good as I had hoped, but they still aren't bad. The sun being at such a south angle now throwing me off.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

A few from today:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great pics as always man! Keep em coming! Chevy should use your pictures in their cruze advertising material! Post these pics on the cruze facebook page and they might ask you to use them because ive seen them ask others for their pictures.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

View attachment 10397


Hit a milestone this morning...

For those curious about the temp, this was about 4 miles from home, all 'city' and I think around 170 degrees at the time. Fan still on 1.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

As of today, I have had the car six months. In honor of that, I took it back to the spot where we met on delivery day.

Delivery day:










Today, at 5816 miles:










As I sat there, the DIC readout said it has used 177.5 gallons of gas so far.

I treated it to a tank of Shell 93 shortly after I left there.

Yes, as I drove out, I could see a few staff who I dealt with looking and just shaking their heads. I think they knew better than try to come out to see what I wanted.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hahaha, what do you suppose they were thinking/saying to themselves?




Sunline Fan said:


> As of today, I have had the car six months. In honor of that, I took it back to the spot where we met on delivery day.
> 
> Delivery day:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hahaha, what do you suppose they were thinking/saying to themselves?


Haha not sure, and not sure I want to know. They were all standing at the side window looking right out at me... It's not like anyone was there to look at cars in 22 degrees/wind/45 minutes until close.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Haha not sure, and not sure I want to know. They were all standing at the side window looking right out at me... It's not like anyone was there to look at cars in 22 degrees/wind/45 minutes until close.


Hahaha, so did you just roll up and snap a few pics and then drive off?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hahaha, so did you just roll up and snap a few pics and then drive off?


Like a boss.

Pulled in, got out, took one pic of the car, then got back in and took pics of the mileage/gallons used screens, and put it on FB. Then drove off.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hahaha, like a boss! Too funny man!


----------

